# HTST EXO and EXO Kits



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

so you've just taken off your Edward scissor hands glove and witch doctor's mask safe in the knowledge that the memory of your psychotic act will be lodged in the minds of the local kids for at least 4 more Halloweens - time to reward yourself with the 1/2 kilo of sweets the children abandoned on your doorstep as they fled for their mummies and some serious HTST action from Gtechniq.

The EXO 180ml launch HTST (those that bought EXO at full RRP today will get refunded the difference)

EXO 180ml RRP £59.99 - HTST price £41.99









EXO 180ml kit RRP £69.00 - HTST price £47.99









and finally
EXO UDHC 180ml kit with IR thermometer RRP £95 - HTST price £66.66 (of course :lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great offer Rob, about to make a purchase, does the DW discount apply to this offer?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

S63 said:


> Great offer Rob, about to make a purchase, does the DW discount apply to this offer?


heh - you are wanting some blood there :lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

When exactly will this finish please Rob?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

gtechrob said:


> heh - you are wanting some blood there :lol:


I know if you dont ask etc.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> When exactly will this finish please Rob?


24 hours from posting :thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish I had a place where I could apply EXO


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> 24 hours from posting :thumb:


Thanks

Order id: 12138


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

S63 said:


> I know if you dont ask etc.


As a sign of appreciation ordered a few "extras" too, nothing to do with wanting free shipping naturally.:thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

How many cars will the 180ml bottle do roughly?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never used Exo but with saying it can be used on just about anything, is it better than G1 on glass, better than C4 on trim and better than C5 on Alloys?.


----------



## fastbreak79 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rob, why can't we get Exo orders with royal mail for international shipments?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

godderz23 said:


> how many cars will the 180ml bottle do roughly?


2 - 3


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

fastbreak79 said:


> Rob, why can't we get Exo orders with royal mail for international shipments?


they send them back  - we are working on a solution


----------



## vcanals (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, ordering it now. great opportunity. Thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Just placed an order. Many Thanks.
Hope all is getting back on track now after the recent problems..


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Great offer. Ordered EXO kit ready for spring application! Hope things are starting to recover for yourselves. Regards astonhold

Order: 12162


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Gutted I'm the poorest man in the world right now  :lol: 

Great offer though :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I have never used Exo but with saying it can be used on just about anything, is it better than G1 on glass, better than C4 on trim and better than C5 on Alloys?.


not really - g1 and c5 would still offer the longest durability but EXO vs pretty much anything else on rims and glass is exceptional. it also doesn't restore trim like c4 will.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats my order in Rob, Gtechniq Order No 12171.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

All received at 08:10:doublesho

Stunning service. 

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

How long do deliveries normally take from GTechniq?


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Noo, i didnt make it :-(


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My kit arrived this morning thanks Rob, just a shame it won't get used untill next year unless we have a heat wave :lol:


----------



## JWO (Apr 7, 2012)

Mine hasn't turned up yet - ordered 1st Nov AM - should be here early next week I'm guessing!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Gutted I missed out on this!


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you sent my order y‏et rob:tumbleweed: 
Gtechniq shop order #12161
‏Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID9U470442YB983712U)


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Order id: 12138


Arrived today - thank you very much GTechniq :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I want exo


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

astonhold said:


> Great offer. Ordered EXO kit ready for spring application! Hope things are starting to recover for yourselves. Regards astonhold
> 
> Order: 12162


Hello

Not received mine yet. Ordered 01NOV12. Any update??

Regards

astonhold


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

All received this morning so that is great!


----------

